# Win my marriage back



## viewerr (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been married a little over a year now. I started talking with another guy. We just had an emotional relationship. I understood stuff he spoke about and he understood mine. I wanted nothing more from him. We talked and hanged out a lot and eventually my husband found out. Like I said earlier this was only an emotinal relationship, just words. After he found out he moved out suddenly while I wasn't home. It has been about 1 month since he has moved out. Since then I have tried ways to win him back. I really want to give my marriage a chance and I know we can be happy together forever. I feel terrible for what I did but I have learned my lesson and would never imagine doing it again. I have tried to go to his parents place to convince him to come back and also his work after he gets out. I have suggest marriage counseling and sent him various links but no reply. He has never been the type of person that misses something or initiates things. So I'm running out of ways to win him back. Some people/therapist say to give him space but the kind of person he his, he will just get used to the space that is given. He won't miss. I have to be proactive in trying to get him back but at the same time don't want to push him away. Every action I take now he feels I'm putting up an act but that's not true. I really have a lot of faith in us. Can someone please suggest what I can do? I really need advice as soon as possible. Every minute counts. The family is not being supportive either so everything is against me. I feel even if I do something the family will just wipe all that away just by a few words. I really need some advice on how to win him back. Thank you very much.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

An emotional affair can be more damaging than a physical affair. You did this in the honeymoon phase of the marriage. 

You need to give him space and accept that he may want to end this. How can he trust you when the real marriage and labor of love kicks in? You are in the stage where it should have come easy to love him alone.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

You hurt him really bad having an emotional affair is a hard thing to get over. It will make the oither person feel useless and unworthy. I think you need ot give him his space but send him a text to let him know that you love him and that you made a mistake andit wont happen again also you understand that he needs time to think if that doesnt work then you both need to sit down and talk and see where your marriage goes from there.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

If his family are also against you, you will have a hard job. *He has never been the type of person that misses something or initiates things.* That means you had problems before. Maybe you were nagging him and he sees this as a way out. I dont think its the affair what you have to convince him with was a mistake, but the way the marriage was before that. Try and tell him how you will improve it.


----------



## exitor98 (Jan 9, 2012)

You brought this on yourself.


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

Even though she brought it on herself we should still help her. Any more thoughts? I have nothing but I am probably relating to her husband more.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How did your husband find out???

Really, all you can do is hope for the best and prepare for the worst. The ball is completely in his court.

He knows you want him back and he hasn't been receptive to him. Maybe you could write him a letter. Oh and a no brainer: cutting off all contact with the man you cheated with.


----------



## exitor98 (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess what I can't figure out is what made you think that having the relationship with this other guy could possibly be a good idea.

I wish you luck though.


----------

